# Any Sweepers in the Northern Virginia Area Looking For Commercial Work??



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm looking for a local Sweeping outfit for some commercial parking lots. If you are local please PM me to discuss pricing.

Thanks


----------

